# It's been a while



## Annie (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, I joined this board 2 years ago when I began stage managing in high school. Now I'm in my first year of college and I'm one of the ASMs for Into the Woods.

So howdy all!


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome Annie. You should find a lot of good information and support here to get you through college.


----------



## Van (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard ! I love Sondheim.


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 22, 2007)

Officially welcome to Control Board! Into The Woods is one of my favorites!! I also am a Sondheim fanatic! Please contribute by answering and asking questions!

Dennis


----------



## Annie (Feb 22, 2007)

I had never actually seen ITW before this, and except for the head bashing title song, I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## Schniapereli (Feb 25, 2007)

Cool. What high school did you go to?

My friend is planning on going to SUU, in a few years, and I know someone else who is planning on going there next year.


----------



## Annie (Feb 26, 2007)

Skyline up in Salt Lake.

(shameless plug for SUU) I absolutely love it here! They've been understanding and at the same time, they have given me so many opportunities to push myself. Like ASM for ITW. I'm not even supposed to have that job until I've taken the Production Management class, but here I am, in my second semester _ever_, and I've got that job.


----------



## Schniapereli (Feb 27, 2007)

OK.

We found some old stage managing files here at our school (Orem High) with "Anna" signed as the SM. That's why I asked.

Good luck with SUU.


----------



## Annie (Feb 27, 2007)

No worries. Totally understand that. And Thanks.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome. Don't feel bad about waiting so long to post here... Some of us never got around to it... there's a thread on that somewhere here.


----------

